# Help! Getting out of Hobby aka Frogs / Plants for cheap!



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

So with everything thats been going on in my life in the past few weeks I just don't have time to take care of these little guys as I use to anymore. Not to mention the recent fruit fly culture crash so I really want to get these guys out ASAP. I am willing to meet with anyone in the CT/RI and NYC Area. I would prefer for someone to take them by groups and not just singles as they been raise together.
So here goes:
I have 
1.3 E.Anthonyi Breeding. (Also comes with prob 20 something tadpoles if interested). $50.00

3 Unsexed H.Azureiventris $40.00

2 D.Patricia which I am pretty sure are both Males $30.00

I also have a bunch of plants and bromeliads if folks are interested.

Thanks!
Charles


----------



## chris82nd (May 24, 2013)

Are you willing to ship? If so I'd be interested in the Patricia's.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I will take everything, plants and broms. Can you bring them to White Plains show on Sunday or frog day the following Saturday?


----------

